# the breeder is avoiding all my calls



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

okay guys, 

so the breeder not only has not contacted me but she has made it impossible for me to contact her. she is not answering ANY of my phone calls. i have tried calling from a private number and a different number all together but she is not answering the phone. what if she changed her number? she no longer has a answering machine at the number i have so i can't even leave her a message! i sent her a request for my money in full in the mail and i am hoping she will pay me back! i think she knows she did something very wrong. she not only took off the two ads on puppyfind that had the pictures of "peewee" and another cute puppy, but she also allows emails now, whereas before it was phone call ONLY. i sent her an email last night but no response yet.









i don't know if i should post her name and number so some of you can call her and tell her you know what she has done, maybe that will make her pay and maybe she will actually answer! 

thanks. let me know what you guys think! i am really worried. is anybody willing to make a phone call to her?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Apr 25 2005, 09:38 PM
> *okay guys,
> 
> so the breeder not only has not contacted me but she has made it impossible for me to contact her. she is not answering ANY of my phone calls. i have tried calling from a private number and a different number all together but she is not answering the phone. what if she changed her number? she no longer has a answering machine at the number i have so i can't even leave her a message! i sent her a request for my money in full in the mail and i am hoping she will pay  me back! i think she knows she did something very wrong. she not only took off the two ads on puppyfind that had the pictures of "peewee" and another cute puppy, but she also allows emails now, whereas before it was phone call ONLY. i sent her an email last night but no response yet.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the letter u sent...did u send it registered mail? at least that way she would have to sign for it and u would know she got it. this is an aweful situation she has put u in


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> okay guys,
> 
> so the breeder not only has not contacted me but she has made it impossible for me to contact her. she is not answering ANY of my phone calls. i have tried calling from a private number and a different number all together but she is not answering the phone. what if she changed her number? she no longer has a answering machine at the number i have so i can't even leave her a message! i sent her a request for my money in full in the mail and i am hoping she will pay me back! i think she knows she did something very wrong. she not only took off the two ads on puppyfind that had the pictures of "peewee" and another cute puppy, but she also allows emails now, whereas before it was phone call ONLY. i sent her an email last night but no response yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I would file a complaint with the Better Business Bureaus in her area. 

I did it on line regarding my roofer that would not call me back. He called me the same day he received his letter from them. Also go on line to BBB and see if there are any complaints on her. 

Also we have a TV station that has a complaint department (Action 9). They really get results out of people. Maybe check in her area for something like that.

Don't sit back and continue to keep calling her, go head on with this lady.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Do you know what her address is?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

This is such a bad situation!!!! I'm so sorry you have to go through this now. That's a lot of $$ and she's also dealing with living things, I really don't have any suggestions, but something has to be done to correct this problem. I'm just so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 25 2005, 07:54 PM
> *Do you know what her address is?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56648*


[/QUOTE]


yes i do, but it is a PO Box...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I say hold off on doing anything rash. It has only been a few days. This breeder has been in Maltese for many years. There is no reason for them to run off with your money. I am sure they have a reputation to uphold. Maybe you should try calling in a few days again. Or asking her nicely to just reply to your emails. You hope she understands your concerns.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

yeah, i will wait a little while before doing anything irreversible!!! hehe!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, that is pretty nerve racking! I think it is a good idea to wait, maybe she is really gone for a while or something.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

wow i was afraid of this









however i too think you should wait a few more days before taking further action


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

Was the $1300.00 just for airfare? OMG 
When I was going to buy my pup from Texas it was 500.00.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cocos mommy_@Apr 26 2005, 08:56 AM
> *Was the $1300.00 just for airfare? OMG
> When I was going to buy my pup from Texas it was 500.00.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56793*


[/QUOTE]

oh no! the dog was $1000, i paid $175 for shipping to get to me and $110 to send him back.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She has received the puppy back, right.... so you have no puppy and no money and she has committed fraud by saying she was selling the dog in the photo when indeed it was a different dog you got.... so, if she were honest and honorable you would not even have to contact her. She should have sent you a check immediately. I am getting vibes that she may be having money trouble. I have no knowledge of this woman but I just sense this since she was desperate to sell this puppy and was not honest about it and now is not facing up to the fact, which is quite obvious, that a refund is due to you.

She is stalling... I would not wait. If she were going to refund your money she would have taken your calls and sent a check. I've seen people do this in business... hoping you will get busy and forget about it for a while or get tired of "begging" or whatever. If she is avoiding your calls that is a huge *red flag*. If she were going out of town she should have told you that and that the check is on the way, etc. 

I would write her a Certified letter Return Receipt Requested, in which she has to sign for it, giving her 5 days to wire the money in to your bank account or have her send it via FedEx or other traceable method and give you the tracking number. Ideally, you'll do that instead of having her send a check via snail mail because I can just see her saying the check was sent and "gosh, it must be lost in the mail." If you have a friend who is an attorney it would be great for the letter to come from him/her.

If you don't get your money within the 5 days, I would write a review of her on the Puppy Find site, as someone suggested earlier and file a report with the Better Business Bureau and most importantly, I would fine a report with the attorney general's office in her state. The BBB and State will contact her with a written complaint. It may be enough to scare her into paying. BBB is really not that strong of a scare but the State is, assuming her state is like others I'm familiar with... 

BTW, since she committed fraud I would ask for all fees returned including the amount paid to get the puppy sent to you and to send him back. You may or may not want to include the vet fees... It may be simpler to just "eat" the vet fees and go after those that are less easy to refute.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I was just on her website... the pic is still up on the site. Also there is a home and a cell number listed did you try both?
She has quite a few pics of dogs she has bred and finished. The other thing the site is maintained and created by someone else, seems to be she is very serious about her dogs and reputation.


She has a site of another breeder who she seems to be located close by. Maybe you can give that breeder a call and try to get in touch w/ her that way.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I scrolled through the listing and found her ad for pups Jack and Jill. Is that the boy you got? She has him listed for $800 now. If it is the one you had, it sure doesn't look like anything in the picture you had at first. Also, I see she does APR which is one of the puppymill registries.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Apr 26 2005, 04:09 PM
> *I scrolled through the listing and found her ad for pups Jack and Jill.  Is that the boy you got?  She has him listed for $800 now.  If it is the one you had, it sure doesn't look like anything in the picture you had at first.  Also, I see she does APR which is one of the puppymill registries.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56954*


[/QUOTE]

none of those dogs looked like to dog i got. this may sound mean, but he really wasn't a good looking puppy







...i tried her cell today and left her a message. i thought of calling the link of the friend she has on her site but i just left her a message so i want to giver her some time.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Apr 26 2005, 07:09 PM
> *I scrolled through the listing and found her ad for pups Jack and Jill.  Is that the boy you got?  She has him listed for $800 now.  If it is the one you had, it sure doesn't look like anything in the picture you had at first.  Also, I see she does APR which is one of the puppymill registries.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56954*


[/QUOTE]
Where did you see APR? On her links page I only saw AKC ??


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

Jill 

Breed: Maltese 
Sex: Female 
Birthdate: 11-15-2004 (5 months) 
Champion bloodlines: Yes 
Champion sired: No 

Price: $1500 USD 
Shipping area: Worldwide 
What's included: Registered/registerable (AKC, NKC, etc.), Current vaccinations, Veterinarian examination, Health certificate, Health guarantee, Travel crate 

Additional information: AKC/APR Spay & Neuter contract. Ships full United States. Contact Barbara Roark at (405)392-4717 or Email 


Seller Write a review Contact seller 


Barbara Roark 
Blanchard, OK, United States 
Home raised puppies.

LOOK AT ADDITIONAL INFORMATION: that's where it says APR


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Apr 26 2005, 07:31 PM
> *Jill
> 
> Breed: Maltese
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh, on the Puppyfinder site.... I was thinking it was on the Barbarellas site. It's sort of odd that she is not promoting the Barbarellas name but is selling on Puppyfinder just as her own name.... Wonder why she did not use one of her champions as a sire ?? Could she be selling for a friend or acting as a broker in some way ?? It's all very odd.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Is she still active in the show ring? I don't think I remember seeing any of her breeding in show results lately. Maybe her champions are old and she is now just breeding. I know some breeders retire but continue to breed on a limited basis. They also breed for others to show.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

This is just awful. After all you were through and now this. I wish I could help but I can just wish you luck in getting what you deserve (your money, every cent). 

This is a definate lesson learned for me, and one that I will be sure to relay to folks I know looking for a puppy on the internet. I really hope it turns out that she was just busy and not running from you although it doesnt look good unfortunately







You are getting good advice so do what you can and good luck!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

let's just pray she is busy or went out of town for a show... 
I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

thanks everyone for all your support. this is really so stressful. i think i am going to go ahead and sue her. she hasn't called. i've received NO MONEY. and this is making my life more difficult that it needs to be.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

If you go on puppyfind, you will see that the dogs are not something you would expect from a person who is breeding to improve the breed. I sent the site to my friend, who knows her from shows, and she was shocked. She said "those pups are horrible". She also has Yorkies listed on puppyfind. I sure hope all this can be straightened out. It's a shame that someone who has been so serious about presenting good dogs can get in this situation.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I may be totally off here but what if it wasn't her.... what if it was someone pretending to be her. I know its odd and weird but it just doesn't float.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

is it just me, but puppyfinder.com doesnt work


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 26 2005, 11:01 PM
> *I may be totally off here but what if it wasn't her.... what if it was someone pretending to be her.  I know its odd and weird but it just doesn't float.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57097*


[/QUOTE]


Good point, but, on another thread it was mentioned that payment was made by wire transfer into her account. I think it would be unlikely someone would go this far as to have a bank account in her name.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Apr 26 2005, 09:22 PM
> *is it just me, but puppyfinder.com doesnt work
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

oh, that's because it's www.puppyfind.com


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

If I was you I would seek further action this lady did you wrong an she needs to pay the price. Glad I read this post cause this lady lives in my state an I will warn others about her. So sad people are so dishonest only it those dogs could talk what they would they say would scare some of us to death how they have been treated. I hope you get this matter taken care of and that breeder learns a lesson as well. Keep us updated.
Teaco


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Apr 27 2005, 12:43 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point, but, on another thread it was mentioned that payment was made by wire transfer into her account. I think it would be unlikely someone would go this far as to have a bank account in her name.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57101
[/B][/QUOTE]
But with a transfer I'm not sure if you even need a name.... it's primarily the routing number and account number.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Apr 26 2005, 11:20 PM
> *thanks everyone for all your support. this is really so stressful. i think i am going to go ahead and sue her. she hasn't called. i've received NO MONEY. and this is making my life more difficult that it needs to be.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57082*


[/QUOTE]
I hate to say this but if you think this is difficult now... wait until you sue her. It is a long process and doesn't even mean you'll get your money. You can sue and win and still have a heck of a time getting your money. Many years ago my company sued a company who clearly owned us money. We won. Yet we had to send the sheriff to "tap the till" ... wait until money came in and then take it satisfy the suit. It took a long time from date we started to finally get the money. (We were doing this through Dun & Brandstreet and they had all the wherewithall on how to do stuff like this... this was money owed on an accoun, not fraud.)

I stand by my suggestions made earlier. I've "been there .. done that" with people owing money during my years in business and the first thing the attorney will do (and charge you for) is to send a "demand" lettter via Certified Mail. I suggest you go ahead and do that yourself to save yourself bundles. Then if she doesn't respond, report her on those sites... and to the state attorney general ... I promise you... it gets their attention.

THEN, after all that, if she still hasn't paid you, you should proceed with a law suit. But it won't be fun....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

If you sent the funds via bank wire transfer, you may have recourse with your bank. They may be albe to recind the payment to the receiving bank. It's almost like a stop payment on a check. You should also contact the OK Attorney General and report this person. I would also report her to the airline that was used in transit. Too bad you didn't send her a check by mail....then you could have gotten her for mail fraud, which is a very serious offense.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Apr 26 2005, 11:20 PM
> *thanks everyone for all your support. this is really so stressful. i think i am going to go ahead and sue her. she hasn't called. i've received NO MONEY. and this is making my life more difficult that it needs to be.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57082*


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 27 2005, 06:55 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to say this but if you think this is difficult now... wait until you sue her. It is a long process and doesn't even mean you'll get your money. You can sue and win and still have a heck of a time getting your money. Many years ago my company sued a company who clearly owned us money. We won. Yet we had to send the sheriff to "tap the till" ... wait until money came in and then take it satisfy the suit. It took a long time from date we started to finally get the money. (We were doing this through Dun & Brandstreet and they had all the wherewithall on how to do stuff like this... this was money owed on an accoun, not fraud.)

I stand by my suggestions made earlier. I've "been there .. done that" with people owing money during my years in business and the first thing the attorney will do (and charge you for) is to send a "demand" lettter via Certified Mail. I suggest you go ahead and do that yourself to save yourself bundles. Then if she doesn't respond, report her on those sites... and to the state attorney general ... I promise you... it gets their attention.

THEN, after all that, if she still hasn't paid you, you should proceed with a law suit. But it won't be fun....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57121
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree. Hold off on the law suit until you do these other things. She may be avoiding your calls but she won't want bad reviews out there about her because she will lose business so she might send you money to shut you up. Send her the letter certified mail so she has to sign for it and you know she got it. You can also put a tracker on it so you know when it gets there. A tracker is real cheap. I would also say that if she doesn't send you the money that you plan on giving her a bad review on those sites. If she knows her name will be ruined then you might finally start seeing some action.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

The advice you've already been given here says it all. I just wanted to add that I hope things work out for you. No matter what you decide to do, it sounds like this matter is going to be with you for a long while. Just try to keep things in perspective and not let it completely absorb you. Keep smiling no matter how hard it seems to do at first. It will get better.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

oh you guys, thank you so much! you are all so supportive. i will send her a certified letter today and contact the Attorney General. i went into a shop here called the Dog Bakery. they have such cute stuff. the lady was telling how breeders today all seem to be scamming people in one way or another. this is just horrible...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Good luck and keep us posted!! We're here for you!!!! I have to agree with the woman you met at the bakery. These small breeds are so 'trendy' at the moment and unfortunately some people will do anything for $$.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Apr 27 2005, 11:59 AM
> *oh you guys, thank you so much! you are all so supportive. i will send her a certified letter today and contact the Attorney General. i went into a shop here called the Dog Bakery. they have such cute stuff. the lady was telling how breeders today all seem to be scamming people in one way or another. this is just horrible...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57259*


[/QUOTE]


Good luck!!!


----------

